# CD Burner XP



## D. Paul (Jan 29, 2008)

I have downloaded this free app on a recommendation from some here. OK, so I drag and drop an Mp3 file into the "add files" area, choose "burn", get a window that chooses burn speed etc and then choose "OK". Each time I do this I get a window that says "Burn process could not be started." and I must exit. There is no help file available. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 29, 2008)

This may be a dumb question... but does your CD player have burning capabilities? It should have come with drivers for it if it did.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 29, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> I have downloaded this free app on a recommendation from some here. OK, so I drag and drop an Mp3 file into the "add files" area, choose "burn", get a window that chooses burn speed etc and then choose "OK". Each time I do this I get a window that says "Burn process could not be started." and I must exit. There is no help file available. What am I doing wrong?



What is the app?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 29, 2008)

CDBurnerXP is an app. 

CDBurnerXP: Introduction and News


----------



## danmpem (Jan 30, 2008)

Try using Burn4Free at burn4free.com.


----------

